# medicated sheep feed



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just picked up some purina show lamb grower textured DX feed for my sheep. I was wondering if there would be any harm in feeding to the goats as well.
The reason I got the medicated is because I have a small area that they live and figure with this wet weather its only a matter of time before cocci breaks out.  
Let me know your take on this.
Thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

I really don't know...have stayed away from medicated feed for our sheep and chickens...will be curious to see other people's take on it.  Sorry I am of no help.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not crazy about it either.  I am just worried that since I have five of them in a smallish pasture that cocci will pop up.  I would rather prevent it than treat it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

We have ours right now in this weather in a smallish paddock too...waiting for lambs any day.  Have never had cocci here...but will follow this thread since I want to know too.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 28, 2012)

Sheep feeds won't have the copper that goats need so you'll have to supplement your goats copper. I feed my goat medicated feeds to help control cocci in their guts.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have goat mineral for the goats. So if I give them the sheep feed and also their own mineral they should be okay then. Thats great.
I didnt know and could not find it anywhere so I was a bit nervous about feeding the goats the sheep feed.

The stuff is expensive. I paid 19.99 for 50 pound bag.

I'm hoping that it helps spiff up my sheep a bit.  I have been giving them all breed 16 percent livestock feed.  To me they just don't look all that great.

I think I need to worm them next. But first I want to make sure they don't have anything else wrong with em.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why did you buy show lamb feed for your sheep?


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats what the feed store had on hand.
Is there a better product?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Our local Co-op store sells Sheep/Lamb pellets complete for a lot less money...guess it just depends on what you have locally...paying shipping from somewhere else would be high.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I need to shop around a bit I guess.
I just wanted to get them on something soon.

My next step is rodeo vaccination day.  My sheep are not tame at all.  I have been working on it, but they are not really cooperating with me.
My husband watched me catch and wrestle and trim feet the other day.  Before I was done he hurt himself laughing and I got covered in pasture muck.  What a helpy helper. 
Two more sheep to get trimmed. 
I think I need to build a treatment chute. LOL  Least till I get some critters that will cooperate.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Show lamb grower is normally used to feed 4-H market lambs. If I remember correctly it has more fat & protein in it and also other ingredients/supplements in it to make the muscles look bigger and feel firmer. It's also a lot more expensive than regular sheep feed.

But it's fine if you've already opened the bag.

Medicated feed is fine, and I think the goat dosage for DX is the same as the sheep dosage. But don't quote me on that because I'm no goat expert


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, a treatment shute would be helpful.  We have bad backs here, so had our local welder guy made us a tilt table for trimming hooves...that makes it so much easier.  We use it for drenching too...just walk them in and close the door...drench, check them over and not tilt the table unless their hooves need work.  Those tilt tables are expensive, but this guy made it from photos we printed off the internet.  He liked a gun that hubs had...can't remember if it was a shotgun or rifle...and they made a trade for the tilt table.

Have you checked eyelids to see if they are pale?  Could be they need worming and there was no problem with their original feed?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2012)

To answer your first question, we have fed medicated sheep feed to our goats,  It wont hurt them.  Which coccid medicine is in your feed.  At 20.00 for a bag you are paying show feed prices, seems like you should be able to find a medicated grower feed that doesn't cost quite that much.  Of course there is a reason the show feed is that high, often has more minerals and better quality fat in it than your cheaper grower feeds. 

We paid 21,00 for our goat show feed, and around 13.00 for a bag of medicated developer prebagged at the co-op.


----------

